# Oil and loop Current



## superchicken (Jan 9, 2010)

I have a pretty good idea but want to hear from yall... What happens if and when the oil reaches the loop current? We are in the planning stages of making a trip to the Northeast edge of it on the next weather window, it being the loop. What kind of effect will it have on blue water fishing for the next few years? What happens when oil starts washing up in the Keys? God bless the Gulf.


----------

